

Did Vikings wear horned helmets? - rglovejoy
http://www.economist.com/blogs/newsbook/2013/02/economist-explains

======
pg
The idea is not entirely made up.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horned_helmet>

I wonder if Doepler was influenced by the discovery of the Waterloo Helmet 8
years before.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo_Helmet>

~~~
hayksaakian
Interesting.

The wikipedia article discussing the topic claims that "However, there is no
evidence that horned helmets were ever worn in battle at any point during the
Viking Age"

...

and it cites the very economist article that is the OP

